# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Revista per femije  Tinguj malli

## Tirana

*Me 1 Nentor 2005, nje reviste per Femije, nisi udhen per ne duart e vogelushve Shqipetare.* 



_Doli n&#235; botim revista mbar&#235; komb&#235;tare Shqip&#235;tare p&#235;r f&#235;mije, me titull „Tinguj malli“.

Me inisiativen dhe bashkpunimin e disa intelektualve, gazetarve, krijuesve, si: Shkrim&#235;tare, Poete, Piktore etj. Te cilet gjeten nje prkrahje dhe bashkpunim edhe me krijues te huaj, doli ne botim per here te pare revista mbare kombetare Shqipetare per femije, me titull: „Tinguj malli“.

Jo vetem tregjet shqipetare te librave dhe gazetave ne trojet shqipetare por edhe ne perndim i kane zene "udhet" gazetat dhe revistat shqipetare te pa fundme dhe asnjehere nuk lane nje qoshe te vogel per nje reviste per femijet e vegjel Shqipetare.
Pastaj ankohen njerzit: "Pse femijet nuk po mesojne shqip...!?". Po si te mesohet shqip, kur ne shtypin e gjuhes shqipe per te rritur, ska nje faqe per te vegjelit dhe flitet vetem per politike, per sport e te tjera…

Mirpo tashme, nga njerz krijues qe perpiqen ta ruajne dhe ta zhvillojne gjuhen shqipe jo vetem ne trojet etnike shqipetare, por edhe ne diasporen e larget, mungesa e nje reviste per femije te vegjel nga moshta 6 deri ne 13 vje&#231;are, eshte pare si nje problem i humbjes se gjuhes Shqipe ne megrim. 

Por sic thone dhe organizatoret e botimit te asaje reviste: 
"Ne revisten per femije mund te lexojne edhe prindrit bashke me femijet dhe te ndjene kenaqesine e rikujtimit te tregimeve apo te mesimit te gjuhes shqipe, ku do ti ndihmonin edhe femijet ne lexim aq shume…"!.

Ne shenje jo vetem interesimi, por dhe te nje kujdesi te ve&#231;ante per femijet Shqipetare, brenda trojeve etnike shqipetare por kryesisht ne emigracion, u bashkua ai mendim i vyer, krijues, kulturore dhe artistik Shqipetare. Mendim dhe perkushtim i atyre njerzve te cilet ne kushte dhe rrethana mergimtaresh, si njerez me kualifikime te larta, si profesioniste te gjuhes shqipe, te gazetarise dhe mjaft te njohur si krijues dhe njerz te publicistikes shqipetare prej dekadash me radhe, ata u bashkuan ne nje deshire dhe ne nje qellim atdhetare Shqipetare ne sherbim te kultures dhe te zhvillimit te gjuhes shqipe. 

Ata kesaj radhe edhe pse te tretur neper udhet e botes, jo aq per te bere nje jete te rehatshme per vete, sa per te ndikuar ne integrimin mbare shqipetare ne boten e zhvilluar perendimore… Si ne shume raste te tjera bashkpunimesh per te krijuar vepra kulturore atdhetare shqiptare, ata duke krijuar revisten per femije "Tinguj malli" u vune ne sherbim te moshes me te bukur, me te vlefshme dhe me te sigurte per te ardhmen e kombit shqipetare, e pse jo, te nje moshe qe do te ndikoje edhe ne zhvillimet botrore ne te mire te njerzimit!

Revista “Tinguj malli” me nje sere rubrikash te ndryshme, u jep mundesine vogelusheve Shqipetare qe jo vetem te lexojne gjuhen shqipe, por edhe te mesojne ta flasin bukur nepermjet matrialeve te shkruara ne faqet e saje. Vogelushet shqipetare ne faqet e revistes “Tinguj malli” mund te gjejne edhe mesime te lehta te ilustruara me kujdes, per te ua bere mesimin e gjuhes shqipe sa me te lehte dhe sa me te kendshem.

Aty, sic dhe eshte pare ne numrin e pare te dale me daten 1 nentor 2005, do te shikoni vazhdimisht ne faqet e para temen kombetare shqipetare ku do te shkruhet gjithnje per kontribuesit e medhenje te rilindjes kombetare shqipetare te cilet kontribuan per shkrimin dhe kendimin e gjuhes shqipe.

Rubrika e bukur per femije me titull “Te mesojme sebashku gjuhen tone“ do te jete nje mundesi e bukur per te mesuar dhe per te zhvilluar gjuhen letrare shqipe. Po ashtu ne faqet e revistes per femije do te lexoni te dhena historike e gjeografike per atdheun tone Shqiperine dhe gjithe trojet etnike Shqipetare.
Krijuesit e vegjel do te gjejne edhe tregime, fabula te bukura qe edhe do te qeshim me shpirt gjate leximit por edhe do te mesojne prej tyre shume gjera qe deri me sot nuk kane mundur ti degjojne apo ti lexojne.

Ne rubrikat e revistes do te jene edhe pikat si: Legjenda, tregimi i numrit, kuriozitete e shume te tjera. Ne cdo numer do te flitet edhe per figura te artit dhe te kultures Shqipetare, sic dhe eshte pare nje planifikim i tille ne numrin e pare i cili eshte shperndare ne te gjitha trojet Shqipetare dhe ne diaspore.

Pjesmarrja e krijuesve dhe e bashkpuntorve eshte e gjere, por si drejtues dhe organizator kryesore te punes ne reviste jane:
Kryeredaktore:     Kozeta Dragoj, Shkrimtare 
Zv/Kryeredaktore: Margit Rimel
Redaktimi letrar: nga Mirela Sula, Shkrimtare, Poete.
Sekretaria: Ilira &#199;ela
Grafikat: nga Piktorja ***** M&#252;ller
Revista u botua ne Austri ne shtepine botuese: „Alingen-Garber“
Revista eshte e permuajshme. Shperndarja organizohet neper qendrat e qytetve te medha Shqipetare dhe ne qendrat me te medha ku gjenden emigrante ne perendim.

Kreshnik Lekaj_

----------


## have

Poezi per femije

 VENDLINDJA

Po shetite metropolet,
zemra kurre ty s'te tradheton,
fjala kthim sa here degjohet,
ty vendlindjen ta kujton.

Po shetite metropolet
gjumi qepallat te rendon,
endrra prap t'qendron besnike
te vendlindja ty te con.

Malli eshte nje shall i ngroht
qe rreth qafe te shtrengon,
kurre, jo kurres'te le te ikesh,
malli kurre nuk te tradheton.

Se ngado qe botes shkon,
zogu im, pellumb i bardhe
nuk harron ti cicerimen,
nuk harron qerdhen e pare.

Ai mendim mendim ,
mendim i bukur
s'te le kurre te jeshe i qete,
kthehet prap ne vend te vet,
e merr rrugen si shigjete.

DHe kur kthehesh e sheh porten 
qe emrin e ka kufi
shiko krahet e vendlindjes 
sa te hapur jane per ty.


HAVE LIPA-OSMANAJ

----------


## Irfan Cana

Ditë të mbarë
 gjithë lexuesve.

----------

